
How one Amazon Kindle scam made millions of dollars - coloneltcb
http://www.zdnet.com/article/exclusive-inside-a-million-dollar-amazon-kindle-catfishing-scam/
======
moooooky
"Until now, nobody has been able to look inside at how one of these scams work
-- especially one that's been so prolific, generating millions of dollars in
royalties by cashing in on unwitting buyers who are tricked into thinking
these ebooks have some substance.

Shershnyov was able to stay in Amazon's shadows for two years by using his
scam server conservatively so as to not raise any red flags.

What eventually gave him away weren't customer complaints or even getting
caught by the bookseller. It was good old-fashioned carelessness. He forgot to
put a password on his server."

